# Whoa...this site is so cool! (a brief praise to God)



## Craig (Jun 15, 2004)

For about a year now my wife and I have been way behind the times with computers...we simply couldn't justify buying a new one and with God's Providence, we found a good deal...as a result, I actually got to see and hear the intro to A Puritan's Mind....hats off to whoever did that! Really cool.

We are amazed at the speed of this computer, how easy it is to use, and we are just so happy to be able to use it. I have missed not being able to listen to R.C. Sproul online and the whitehorse inn, and i can actually try out some new ones based on stuff that's been mentioned on this board.

We went from a Pentium II with Windows 95 and NO sound card....to an HP with an AMD Athalon processor with Windows XP....I've never had a CD burner before and this has one AND it plays DVD's! Hopefully my wife will show me how to use it all 

I just hope we don't have to think about buying a new one for about 10 years...I hate learning new technology; and oh yeah, I hate dropping the moolah for it, too. 

:wr50:  (a penny pinching pilgrim)


----------

